# Just curious



## talox (Oct 30, 2010)

I noticed earlier this morning that edit is not available in a post that i quote someone in.  In addition i see that as a newb to the forum if I quote someone  it needs moderator approval  but not if i submit a post wholly without  using the "quote" function

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99859/what-are-your-favorite-do-side-dessert-dishes  in the post i left out the word juice and tried to add it later.  Sometimes its hard  to function before coffee.

is this normal behavior?


----------



## eman (Oct 30, 2010)

Talox said:


> I noticed earlier this morning that edit is not available in a post that i quote someone in.  In addition i see that as a newb to the forum if I quote someone  it needs moderator approval  but not if i submit a post wholly without  using the "quote" function
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99859/what-are-your-favorite-do-side-dessert-dishes  in the post i left out the word juice and tried to add it later.  Sometimes its hard  to function before coffee.
> 
> is this normal behavior?


I was able to edit after quoting your post????

test edit # 2


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2010)

Talox said:


> I noticed earlier this morning that edit is not available in a post that i quote someone in.  In addition i see that as a newb to the forum if I quote someone  it needs moderator approval  but not if i submit a post wholly without  using the "quote" function
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99859/what-are-your-favorite-do-side-dessert-dishes  in the post i left out the word juice and tried to add it later.  Sometimes its hard  to function before coffee.
> 
> is this normal behavior?




Meee Tooo!

TJ


----------



## bluechip (Oct 30, 2010)

When I first started posting or quoting as a new member on this site, I had the same issue. Just keep posting and quoting, after a few times you will have no problems.

I assume it is some type of safety feature to make sure your not a spammer, etc.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 30, 2010)

yes its normal for newbies. Once you get to a certain number of post you will be fine. The system will flag certain things. Its a safety feature to keep the site free of spammers. You shouldnt have this issue too much longer.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 30, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> yes its normal for newbies. Once you get to a certain number of post you will be fine. The system will flag certain things. Its a safety feature to keep the site free of spammers. You shouldnt have this issue too much longer.


SPAMMERS... can you hear me now?


----------

